# Uber Whatsit #127



## 480sparky (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Nov 17, 2012)

looks like you've been hanging out with Kazooie.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 17, 2012)

Sherbet or ice cream?


----------



## sm4him (Nov 17, 2012)

the top of some kind of frothy drink


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 17, 2012)

I gotta quit doing these at mealtime... you people are making me hungry!


----------



## unpopular (Nov 17, 2012)

chicken or some other poultry? seared meat, pork?


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 17, 2012)

Almost looks like leather to me.  Like that weird orangey leather from the seventies.


----------



## baturn (Nov 17, 2012)

styrofoam insulation?


----------



## ryanwaff (Nov 17, 2012)

The hard sugar coating on crème brule?


----------



## mishele (Nov 17, 2012)

Orange peel


----------



## sm4him (Nov 17, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I gotta quit doing these at mealtime... you people are making me hungry!



That won't work--if it's not mealtime, I'm *thinking* about the NEXT mealtime! :lmao:

So, are you saying it's not something edible? 'Cause it sure does LOOK edible...


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 17, 2012)

ryanwaff said:


> The hard sugar coating on crème brule?



I'm a bachelor........ microwaving last night's pizza leftovers is 'cooking' to me.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 17, 2012)

pizza crust, then?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 17, 2012)

Bacon?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 17, 2012)

Some description of rubber dog toy?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 17, 2012)

cheese


----------



## Infinite_Day (Nov 18, 2012)

Potato chip?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 18, 2012)

cellulite?  Hey, you never know with sparkles.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## jlo24141 (Nov 18, 2012)

candle wax


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 18, 2012)

Leather.


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 18, 2012)

The effects of tanning on the Jersey Shore cast?


----------



## deeky (Nov 18, 2012)

A nice, ripe grapefruit.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 18, 2012)

mishele said:


> Orange peel



That's what I came in to say


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 18, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Leather.




I would hope not, that side would have had to see some abuse/lots of leaning against barbed-wire fencing.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

you ain't from 'round these parts, are ya? why, an 'ol beat up boot or glove is the way leather oughtta be!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 18, 2012)

unpopular said:


> you ain't from 'round these parts, are ya? why, an 'ol beat up boot or glove is the way leather oughtta be!



good call, good sir, good call indeed. I was just thinking NEW leather (like I've used for upholstering).


----------



## thetrue (Nov 18, 2012)

unpopular said:


> you ain't from 'round these parts, are ya? why, an 'ol beat up boot or glove is the way leather oughtta be!


Wtf?

I say it's the inside of a peach, perhaps near the pit.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > you ain't from 'round these parts, are ya? why, an 'ol beat up boot or glove is the way leather oughtta be!
> ...



city slicker

(truth is, i've lived in the city all of my life. we had an hobby farm for a bit as a teenager in KS. I was TOTALLY out of my element.)


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 18, 2012)

unpopular said:


> TATTRAT said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...




I have lived in both. . . I MUCH prefer being 10-15 min from any trouble I feel like getting into, instead of 2 hours. At any rate, the boot/glove call is a good one. . . if it were my sofa/car seat/luggage, I would be like wtf.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## kathyt (Nov 19, 2012)

Peanut brittle


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn.  Now I'm hungry.  For something sweet!


----------



## unpopular (Nov 19, 2012)

cookies?


----------



## sm4him (Nov 19, 2012)

Old American cheese. 

I'm thinking it's not something edible. But we're three "picture clues" in to this one, and I still can't even narrow it down for sure to the broad category of "edible" or "not edible."  I think I could officially say I'm stumped.


----------



## christop (Nov 19, 2012)

Earwax


----------



## thetrue (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes or no - is it edible?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 19, 2012)

sponge or styrofoam


----------



## mishele (Nov 19, 2012)

Derrel's back?


----------



## unpopular (Nov 19, 2012)

^^Not nearly enough liver spots.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 19, 2012)

Peanut butter or candy


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 19, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Yes or no - is it edible?



Yes.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it a piece if cereal? Cap'n crunch perhaps?


----------



## deeky (Nov 19, 2012)

Or a corn flake.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 20, 2012)

Maybe a hard butterscotch candy?


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheese


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 20, 2012)

Pumpkin


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 20, 2012)

Pumpkin pie?


----------



## ryanwaff (Nov 20, 2012)

If you were to walk into a random home, what is the possibility that you would find this object there (ie: how common is it)


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2012)

ryanwaff said:


> If you were to walk into a random home, what is the possibility that you would find this object there (ie: how common is it)



I'd give you good odds that most homes would have _several _of these.


----------



## mishele (Nov 20, 2012)

Table


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 20, 2012)

Erasure


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 20, 2012)

Mmmmmm I love those tasty tables and erasers. LOL Didn't sparky say it was edible?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 20, 2012)

Bread crust


----------



## ryanwaff (Nov 20, 2012)

grilled cheese?


----------



## sm4him (Nov 20, 2012)

Cheese melted on something.

Or a piece of grated cheese.


----------



## ryanwaff (Nov 20, 2012)

Cinnamon pumpkin?


----------



## ronlane (Nov 20, 2012)

Your knee after the kitten got finished using it as a scratching post?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Bread crust



Too late.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 21, 2012)

I guess no one is keeping an eye on this thread anymore.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 21, 2012)

Is it an egg?


----------



## fractionofasecond (Nov 21, 2012)

Candy corn.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I guess no one is keeping an eye on this thread anymore.




I am, because the curiosity is killin' me...oh, wait.
that's a clue.

Potato chip?
Potato skin?
French fry?
Something potato related?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 21, 2012)

sm4him said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I guess no one is keeping an eye on this thread anymore.
> ...


----------



## sm4him (Nov 21, 2012)

WooHoo!! Winner, winner, potato dinner!!

I almost guessed that earlier, but I really thought you'd already done a potato. But this time, I went to the nifty little Whatsits Library you've created and checked.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 21, 2012)

sm4him said:


> WooHoo!! Winner, winner, potato dinner!!


That's just too funny!!!


----------

